# New Sling Adapter today



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

Had a question about the slim Sling adapter available now for $99. Apparently it plugs into the USB port on the rear of the 722 receiver. I am already using the 1 USB port for my external HDD. Can I use a USB hub and have it work? Does anyone know?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Not sure about that, but you should be able to use the front and rear USB ports at the same time for the EHD and the Sling adapter.


----------



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> Not sure about that, but you should be able to use the front and rear USB ports at the same time for the EHD and the Sling adapter.


Yeah, I understand that, but I don't want to use the front USB for anything - just looks ugly having a cord come out the front.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

In anticipation of the forthcoming DISH Sling Adapter, I bought the Targus Chill Mat for Laptops With integrated 4 Port USB Hub, since my first 722k would occasionally give me an overheating message. I figured if I had to get a Chill Mat, I might just as well get one with extra USB ports. Right now mine is just bus powered, but I might spring for the optional AC adapter eventually.

http://www.targus.com/US/product_details.aspx?sku=AWE01US2

http://www.targus.com/US/product_details.aspx?sku=APA09USZ


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

insimbi said:


> Had a question about the slim Sling adapter available now for $99. Apparently it plugs into the USB port on the rear of the 722 receiver. I am already using the 1 USB port for my external HDD. Can I use a USB hub and have it work? Does anyone know?


Yes, it will work with a hub. SOURCE

All glowing reviews so far:
SatelliteGuys
Engadget
PC Mag

Just got the tracking info on mine. Should be here Monday


----------



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

mdavej said:


> Yes, it will work with a hub. SOURCE
> 
> All glowing reviews so far:
> SatelliteGuys
> ...


Sweet - thanks for that info!


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Got my adapter today. Awesome so far. Lots of discussion over at satelliteguys.


----------



## Lostinspace (Oct 25, 2007)

Just received my adapter. Plugged it in and was watching on PC in two minutes with no problems. Now watching on phone while I post this, will head to town and test remote in a bit. But so far I'm impressed... looks like Dish got this right!


----------



## Lostinspace (Oct 25, 2007)

Just came back from town where I did a successful short test. My DSL is only 1.5M/768k, so I didn't expect HD quality remotely, but on the Android phone app it was quite viewable.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

This is excellent. My daughter is going away to school next fall and she asked me, "But what do I do about the TV shows we watch?" We have several shows we watch as a family, like Greys Anatomy and Chuck.

Now I can get the adapter and she can watch on her laptop. Nifty.

Anyone tried this on a Macbook yet?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Lostinspace said:


> Just came back from town where I did a successful short test. My DSL is only 1.5M/768k, so I didn't expect HD quality remotely, but on the Android phone app it was quite viewable.


Is the received signal HD or SD?


----------



## PeggyD (Apr 6, 2006)

dmspen said:


> Anyone tried this on a Macbook yet?


Not with the new Sling adapter yet, mine hasn't shipped yet. But I have used a Slingbox Solo to my MacBook Pro & it works great. My son is currently using the Slingbox Solo with his MacBook Pro.


----------



## eurosteve (Mar 31, 2010)

Just got my Sling Adapter. Works well with Droid 1. Connecting 722K to internet using DISH wireless broadband connector.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Is anyone else here thinking about "slinging" TV1 output now, too?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Jim148 said:


> Is anyone else here thinking about "slinging" TV1 output now, too?


I have a Slingbox PRO-HD on my 722 TV1 output and am thinking about adding an adapter on TV2.


----------

